#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Wi Fi : The IEEE 802.11Standards,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

The IEEE (Institute of Electrical and Electronic Engineers) released the  802.11 specifications in June 1999. The initial specification, known as  802.11. In late 1999, two new addenda were released. The 802.11b  specification increased the performance to 11 Mbps in the 2.4 GHz range  while the 802.11a specification utilized the 5 GHz range and supported  up to 54 Mbps.The creation of the new draft standard known as 802.11g.  802.11g supports up to 54 Mbps and is interoperable with 802.11b  products on the market today.





  Similar Threads: Evolution of wireless communication system,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Traffic Routing in Wireless Networks,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Limitations in Wireless Networking,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes pdf free download Narrow Band Advanced Mobile phone service (NAMPS),wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Comparison of Common Mobile Radio Systems,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download

----------

